# GRRNT Rescue is a 3-Legged Crime Buster Hero!



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

:You_Rock_One of GRRNT's foster dogs with an incredible rescue story including being shot on the side of the road, being rescued, having a leg/shoulder amputated, and having a litter of mixed breed pups shortly after rescue, is now a media star in the DFW area thanks to her 
heroics that saved a neighboring family from an armed hostage/robbery home invasion situation. Check out these links:

http://www.myfoxdfw.com/dpp/news/3_Legged_Dog_Called_Hero

http://cbs11tv.com/pets/three.legged.dog.2.926013.html


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cool story. 
Nice that they posted a link for a local rescue.
And hopefully it'll help them place the puppies. 

allen


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is just amazing. Calamity Jane is a great hero. Way to go Girl!!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

This is so terrific... for Calamity Jane and also for the awareness and impact it will hopefully have for GRRNT. I find it extraordinary that NBC, CBS, and Fox all ran stories about her this week. WOO-HOO!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Calamity Jane*

Calamity Jane:

I love you Calamity Jane! What an Angel you are!
love GRRNT, too!!!

3-Legged Dog Called Hero
Created On: Wednesday, 04 Feb 2009, 8:58 PM CST

By Natalie Solis | FOX 4 News
FORT WORTH - A Fort Worth couple and their houseguests were held at gunpoint while robbers ransacked their home. And they fear things could have escalated had their new neighbor not intervened.

That new neighbor is Calamity Jane -- a stray Golden Retriever with just three legs.

Her terrifying bark sent several home invaders fleeing for their lives and ended 45 minutes of terror for Steven and Judy Koleman.

"Things could have turned out a lot different had it not been for her," said Steven.

The surprise break-in happened nearly two weeks ago while the couple was entertaining guests.

"There was a guy in the living room with a shotgun, and he had everyone sit down," Steven said. "They asked for guns and money and I couldn't give them information fast enough for them."

Steven was pistol-whipped by the intruders, and fears more violence would have broken out if one of the robbers hadn't flipped on an outside light.

That caught the attention of Calamity Jane, a Golden Retriever next door who began barking loudly.

"She was agitated," Steven remembered, "so they were yelling, 'Look, there's people outside, let's go!' and there was Calamity Jane coming after them."

The dog is missing a front leg because when she was discovered on the side of the road just five weeks ago, her rescuers found she'd been shot.

The vet amputated her leg and found out something else -- she was about to give birth. She's now the mom of seven puppies.

The Kolemans believe that maternal instinct caused the normally quiet dog to react to trouble.

"She sensed something, absolutely," Steven said.

Fort Worth police are still looking for leads in the case.

If you'd like to rescue a dog like Calamity Jane or one of her puppies, visit Golden Retriever Rescue of Texas. 
Latest NewsCross-Dressing Man Robs Haslet Bank Dallas Co. Reports 1st Flu-Related… Life for Man Who Raped Toddler TX Leaders Authorize Ike Payments Teen Arrested for Classroom Hammer… Read More » 
EmailThisPrint this story View Story on a Single Page
Advertisement

Suggested Searchgolden retriever - house fire - dog called hero - woman claims cigarette - calamity jane

3-Legged Dog Scares Robbers From Fort Worth Home Reporting
Joel Thomas FORT WORTH (CBS 11 News) ― 
Click to enlarge
KTVT / KTXA 

1 of 2 
Click to enlarge
KTVT / KTXA 

2 of 2
Close 




numSlides of totalImages Related StoriesSouth Florida Dog Has First Art Book Published (1/29/2009) 
Mass. Trash Collector Saves Puppy From Compactor (1/29/2009) 
Labs Remain Most Popular Pooch In U.S. (1/21/2009) 
Healthy Pet Food Deli Opens For Pampered Pups (1/18/2009) 
Rare Dog Breed Makes Comeback In Colorado (1/18/2009) 
Woman Bites Dog... And Is Proud Of It (1/8/2009) 
Owners Question Shooting Of Pet By DPD Officer (1/9/2009) 
Related LinksGolden Retriever Rescue of North Texas 
Every now and then you hear stories about dogs thwarting crimes; this is another one – with a twist. A dog saved a North Texas family from gunmen. She has a lot of courage, but it's what the dog doesn't have that makes her even more special.

Her caretaker calls her Calamity Jane. The dog stays in a house near the Kolman family. "She's a smart dog. She does her thing and goes back in," explained Judy Kolman. "She doesn't alert to our home at all, even when we have company."

That all changed the night armed gunmen entered the Kolman home. Robbery victim Steve Kolman recalled the events that night. "He herded us into the room and had us sit over here, which is in direct view of Calamity Jane's home. And we were under gunpoint for 40 minutes, while they went through our home."

Four masked gunmen ransacked the house while another waited in the getaway car outside. This time when Calamity Jane was let outside she wasn't quiet. "They heard the dog barking and they were on a speaker phone, cell phone, to a guy in the car and they said, 'Let's go, Let's go. Neighbors out.'", Steve Kolman said of the robbers. "The car was in the driveway. They ran out the front door and got in the car and as they were leaving Calamity Jane was after them."

The thing is Calamity Jane ran after the crooks on three legs. The dog lost her front left leg after being shot by someone and left on the side of the road.

Calamity Jane was saved by a group called Golden Retriever Rescue of North Texas. The twelve-year old, non-profit group has helped people adopt more than 1500 Golden Retrievers. When works for the organization first got the three-legged dog they named her Annie Oakley. But the person caring for it saw the way she ran, with her hopping gate through the house, and started calling Calamity Jane, instead. She didn't realize how fitting the name would be.

"The dog was shot so I don't know if she sensed the gunpowder or just the aura of evil that was here," Steve Kolman said. "But whatever it was she reacted to it. It was pretty amazing." 

A gutsy, three-legged rescue fitting of the name Calamity Jane.

Click here to find out more about adopting from or donating to Golden Retriever Rescue of North Texas. 
(© MMIX, CBS Broadcasting Inc. All Rights Reserved.)

BE SURE TO PLAY CALAMITY JANE'S VIDEO!!
http://cbs11tv.com/pets/three.legged.dog.2.926013.html


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

Amazing story!!


----------

